# Air Bag Recall



## 567Chief (Feb 25, 2013)

Do our CTD cars have the faulty air bags? I have a 2014 that was built prior to July 2013.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/105-...-takeda-airbags-33-million-now-defective.html


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

We're still waiting for GM to update their recall database.


----------



## whitebirdbrah (May 22, 2015)

Takata airbags, and as far as I know, no. Gm does not use them. In malibus atleast. Cannot see why it would be any different for a cruze.

Edit: 13 and 14s used em. Might wanna look into it.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

whitebirdbrah said:


> Takata airbags, and as far as I know, no. Gm does not use them. In malibus atleast. Cannot see why it would be any different for a cruze.
> 
> Edit: 13 and 14s used em. Might wanna look into it.


 GM clearly DOES do business with Takata. The focus on these 34 million airbags seems to be on 2002 through 2008 units


----------



## whitebirdbrah (May 22, 2015)

Good to know. Il look at my 2002-08 Cruze airbags..


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Eddy Cruze said:


> GM clearly DOES do business with Takata.


And they are in the Cruze. But we still don't know if we're affected or not. 



567Chief said:


> Do our CTD cars have the faulty air bags? I have a 2014 that was built prior to July 2013.


Maybe not this round, but I'll bet you were affected by a recall from last year. There are several sites you can input your VIN into and see if there are any outstanding issues.

Here's one: GM Recall Center


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

ChevyGuy said:


> And they are in the Cruze. But we still don't know if we're affected or not.


Not too many of us are driving 2008 CRUZE models?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Not too many of us are driving 2008 CRUZE models?


Has the definitive list come out? _So far_, we're not on it. And there are 2011 cars on the list.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

ChevyGuy said:


> Has the definitive list come out? _So far_, we're not on it. And there are 2011 cars on the list.


Your link to the recall center just brings up the main recall center page, no specific information unless you enter your personalized Vin. Which 2011 Cars are on the list, and is it for the metal shrapnel exploding and causing damage to the eye and other parts of the body including brain injury?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Your link to the recall center just brings up the main recall center page, no specific information unless you enter your personalized Vin. Which 2011 Cars are on the list, and is it for the metal shrapnel exploding and causing damage to the eye and other parts of the body including brain injury?


The only way to know if your car has been identified is to periodically check either the NHTSA's recall site or the manufacturer's recall site. Remember the Cruze Half Axle recall, only one of the two manufacturers Half Axles were affected. Hopefully GM has done a better job of tracking which air bag inflaters went into which cars.


----------



## warloc (Dec 10, 2013)

I did the search online and my CTD did NOT come up as one of the recalled models.


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

The 2013 and 2014 Cruzes are on Transport Canada's list: Takata recalls in Canada - Transport Canada


----------



## JoeInMilwaukee (Dec 10, 2014)

dougc905 said:


> The 2013 and 2014 Cruzes are on Transport Canada's list: Takata recalls in Canada - Transport Canada


That's from last year (notice the Recall Date is listed as June 26, 2014).


- Joe


----------

